# avchd panasonic HDC-HS9 problem



## iamwhoiamtoday (May 31, 2008)

I own an 8-core early 2008 Apple tower with 4GB of ram, an 8800GT, 2x500GB hard drives in a Striped Raid 0, and I'm running Leopard Server and I have Final Cut Studio 2. I just got a Panasonic HDC-HS9 yesterday, and I'm having problems importing it into my computer. Both Final Cut (using "Log and Transfer") and iMovie (08) crash the second that they start to transfer the video clips. I'm fully updated, I have restarted, so on so forth. The camera connects Via a USB cable (USB-mini on the camera, to a normal USB port on my Mac Pro)

Any idea why it would crash like this? I can view the video files (.MTS format) but I can't do anything with them... I have no problems moving Still pictures into iPhoto.


----------

